# FreeBSD 11 w/Apple Thunderbolt Ethernet Adapter



## user222 (Feb 18, 2017)

I was running pfSense (FreeBSD 10.3 I believe) with a Thunderbolt Ethernet adapter just fine. When I moved my pf firewall to FreeBSD 11 (on a different mac mini) the system has no idea that Thunderbolt is there?

I searched for some clues, but didn't come up with much. Does pfSense possibly have a custom kernel that includes support?

If you have any knowledge on this one, let me know. Thank you.


----------



## Tabs (Feb 23, 2017)

I tried this last night on my mac mini running FreeBSD 11.0 with the official apple thunderbolt adapter and had no problems, didn't have to do anything to configure it.


----------



## user222 (Feb 24, 2017)

Thank you. Odd. I once had ESXi on this mac mini and the adapter worked fine. Will have to dig deeper.


----------

